# Got my Boyfriend into it now, and he came home with some good ones.



## PoePudding (Sep 2, 2022)

From Hamburg N.J.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 2, 2022)

Those look pretty new & common to me, No insult intended, Keep looking & welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## Len (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes, but he'll develop specialized bottle interests and find his bottle niche. Might be different than your's, Poe. Welcome to both of you. --CT Len


----------



## Newtothiss (Sep 2, 2022)

Careful..

This stuff is like gun building/shooting.... HIGHLY ADDICTIVE and time consuming!

Though much easier on the pocket book.

Y'all will become full on weirdos in no time... walking through creek beds, scavenging dump sites and just digging lots of holes.


Welcome


----------



## PoePudding (Sep 3, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Careful..
> 
> This stuff is like gun building/shooting.... HIGHLY ADDICTIVE and time consuming!
> 
> ...


We live in a mining town. We've been already doing that lol. You should see our rocks that glow.  I love being a weirdo.


----------



## PoePudding (Sep 3, 2022)

Len said:


> Yes, but he'll develop specialized bottle interests and find his bottle niche. Might be different than your's, Poe. Welcome to both of you. --CT Len


Thank you


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 8, 2022)

PoePudding said:


> We live in a mining town. We've been already doing that lol. You should see our rocks that glow.  I love being a weirdo.


You're in the right place welcome


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Sep 8, 2022)

You found an old embossed Rolling Rock and that's a good start.


----------



## UnderMiner (Sep 8, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Careful..
> 
> This stuff is like gun building/shooting.... HIGHLY ADDICTIVE and time consuming!
> 
> ...


Can confirm, before they know it they'll both be covered in mud looking like a pair of creatures from the Black Lagoon. One will see a bottle under the water of some swamp, their curiosity peeked they will have no choice but to jump in after it as "normal" families trying to enjoy their picnics are forced to watch in perplexed bewilderment.


----------



## dab46 (Sep 9, 2022)

PoePudding said:


> From Hamburg N.J.
> View attachment 239606


----------



## dab46 (Sep 9, 2022)

If it's got a screw top it's too new for me.


----------



## Newtothiss (Sep 11, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> Can confirm, before they know it they'll both be covered in mud looking like a pair of creatures from the Black Lagoon. One will see a bottle under the water of some swamp, their curiosity peeked they will have no choice but to jump in after it as "normal" families trying to enjoy their picnics are forced to watch in perplexed bewilderment.


Been there..

I don't know what makes you look more crazy-
Stripping clothes to get into a swampy puddle,
Or
Trying to dry off, after TRYING to rinse off from said puddle, in said puddle, nearly naked!


I'm happy I'm fit and at least mildly attractive .

If it wasn't for the fact that I'm devilishly charming, I'd be SOL!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 11, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Been there..
> 
> I don't know what makes you look more crazy-
> Stripping clothes to get into a swampy puddle,
> ...


You just set the standard. I'll try to meet it.
                               Giddy Up!!!!!


----------



## Csa (Sep 15, 2022)

PoePudding said:


> We live in a mining town. We've been already doing that lol. You should see our rocks that glow.  I love being a weirdo.


Sterling mines area?  Very cool UV minerals there. North NJ is a huge area for minerals.


----------

